# R values??



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Does anyone know the r value for slate tiles ?

Thanks , Patty


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

It doesn't list tiles but slate is .05 per inch

http://www.p1m.com/rv.htm


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I would think that slate would be more of a heat conductor than a heat insulator.

I have seen slate used on radiant floor systems. The heat goes right through it.


----------



## kmaproperties (Jul 6, 2005)

stone is a conductor it has almost no r factor. it will hold heat from the sun, then release it as the sun goes down. it acts as a thermal mass,


----------



## mondakkid (Oct 17, 2006)

Patty0315 said:


> Does anyone know the r value for slate tiles ?
> 
> Thanks , Patty


 Hi Patty...I would think the R value of tile would be similar to brick....not very much. It is based on per inch of material. mondakkid


----------

